# started tapes last night!



## Tess McIntosh (Feb 25, 2001)

I just had to share that I started the tapes yesterday and am very excited. I listened to the introduction and the first session. I enjoyed it so much that I was a sleep half way through the first session. It felt great! I am really looking forward to listening to them every day. Thanks Mike for making these tapes! Also, I have to say you have the best voice. Tess


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2001)

Hi Tess,Many thanks for your kind comments







Enjoy your journey, we're here to support as well.Best RegardsMike


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Tess, glad you have started them and that you are enjoying them so far, keep us updated on your progress.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Tess McIntosh (Feb 25, 2001)

Thanks and I will definitely post some updates along the way.Tess


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Congratulations, Tess! You'll have a lot of fun with them. I finished a year ago and remember enjoying them thoroughly. I still listen once in a while.







JeanG


----------



## Lotronexlvr (Mar 8, 2001)

hiyeee Tess!ohmigoshness!!! you and i started the tapes at the same night/time!!!! freaky!!! did you ever find that book i mentioned, the blood type book? ever coming back to the rock for another honeymoon? take care!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2001)

hi All,Many thanks







Best RegardsMike


----------

